# To Blast or Not - Opnions Please



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi
We had EC yesterday and collected 10 eggs - only three have fertilised.

We really wanted to take the best one to blast as this hugely increases our odds - and are waiting to talk to the embryologist to find out more about the quality of the three.

What would you do?

WB


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If I ever had to option I would go to blast


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that only 3/10 have fertilised; maybe some of the eggs weren't actually mature enough? Def worth asking about.
This isn't going to be much help, but I would just wait and see what the embryologist advises. 
With just 3 fertilised, I wouldn't have thought that they would advise going to blast, unless they are all top quality. 
Like JJ1, if I'd ever had enough embryos to balance out the risk factor of not getting to ET at all, then I would definitely have wanted to go to blast. But with 3, I think that you are running too high a risk. But this isn't a decision you have to take today; you can take it a day at a time, depending on what happens over each 24hr period, because there can be fairly dramatic changes in how they grow/whether any of them arrest. 
My inclination would be to go for a day 3 transfer. While it's disappointing not to be able to go to blast if that was what you were expecting/hoping for, don't forget that lots and lots of babies have successfully come in to this world from day 2 and day 3 transfers, and not always with top quality embryos! Hang on to hope


----------



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Thanks for the opinions - turns out the clinic won't let us go to blast so we are having ET tomorrow. 

Now we have to decide whether go for one or two - but I think we will go with one - we already have two children and am not sure we have the support network for twins

WB


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Good Luck. got everything crossed!
Very similar to us- 4/7 fertilised so not allowed to go to blast. had d3 ET on 4/12. now long 2ww!!

C & C


----------



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks - today is a tale of woes.  This is all a bit beyond me but the eggs are not showing signs of early clevage so we have to wait until the morning to see if this happens before we know if they are viable  ........


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Welshbean I do hope that you have at least one to put back tomorrow - ending you both positive vibes


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry to hear you have had a rough day of it - fingers crossed for division and ET xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow WB, hope the new day brings good news x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Welshbean, I do hope that the call today brings better news for you


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thinking of you today Welshbean and keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Thinking of you hun x


----------



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for all of your kind thoughts

We left for the clinic after doing the school run together this morning, just as we got on the motorway to the clinic the embryologist called.    One embryo arrested overnight, but the other two were at 2-cell and 3-cell and of the highest grade.

So - about an hour later - and after seeing the embryos under the microscope - so so cool - they were both put back into DW.  By that time the 3-cell had become a 4-cell......

We were only going to put one back but decided we could not leave the other one - the odds of it making it to blast (the only phase at which our clinic will freeze) and be thawed again were slim.    It felt wrong to leave it to perish.    We had to give ourselves the best chance of getting pregnant as this will be our last chance before we give up TTC#3 (and poss. #4  yikes)

Thanks again much appreciated - will see you over on the 2WW thread

Much Love WB


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

good luck xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey bean! I'm keeping everything crossed for you & DW!! xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got everything crossed for you and DW


----------

